# aba swap into my 91 coupe



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I have a aba that I have not been able to get to run. It is obd2, supposedly from a Passat or at least it has the Passat intake mani.

It is a swap into a ce2 91 Jetta Coupe. Supposed to be easy, right? 

It just cranks and cranks. Almost starts but no. It has a cam, we think it's a 268.

So with help from others we have verified fuel presure is good. Put in new gas. Checked that the timing is correct. Made sure the injectors are spraying. Put in new plugs. Verified that we are getting spark for sure. Sounds like it wants to run and has compression.

Also sent in a camera to look at the valves. They appear to be seating correctly and no problems in the head.

So it has been suggested that I need a new harness. One from the Passat obd2 aba. I just can't understand it. What would the difference be in harness from the Passat aba as opposed to a mk3 aba?

Only things that have not been done is to actually check compression in each cylinder and connect the scan port and see what codes it throws.. which I have not done yet.

Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I know you people need to get your post count up. 

So I have a new harness on the way to me. Hopefully thats the issue. Also got some pics to up load.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

dOWa242 said:


> Only things that have not been done is to actually check compression in each cylinder and connect the scan port and see what codes it throws.. which I have not done yet.


Why would you not do either of these? And the OBD port is there to make your life easier.


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

When you say "sounds like it wants to run" what do you mean? Is it popping a little? Does it run but die immediately? Just turn over?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

MecE2.0 said:


> When you say "sounds like it wants to run" what do you mean? Is it popping a little? Does it run but die immediately? Just turn over?


Yes, it pops and actually starts for a few seconds and revs then dies as soon as you quit cranking.

But since then I tore the harness out and swapped it. It must have had a few wires jumped for ce2 swap already.. now that I have a perfect stock one in I am trying to figure out what wires need to go where at the fuse box. 

I put a fuse in this black plug and now it just cranks. So I am getting back to where I was..









I know its just the simple slice or something.. It's OBD2


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

ps2375 said:


> Why would you not do either of these? And the OBD port is there to make your life easier.


I guess cause I'm kind of a noob at this. I did have a cheap compresion testor at my buddies a while back. And I don't have the scan tool. I did pull a few OBD ports to get wired in..


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

MecE2.0 said:


> When you say "sounds like it wants to run" what do you mean? Is it popping a little? Does it run but die immediately? Just turn over?


Here is a video from today.


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

Are you sure the distributor timing is 100% correct? I had a friend do this swap in a mk1 and it was giving him the same type of non-starting issues. We checked the distributor timing, and sure enough it was out. Reset it correctly and she fired right up. 

Good luck!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

BARELY LEGAL said:


> Are you sure the distributor timing is 100% correct? I had a friend do this swap in a mk1 and it was giving him the same type of non-starting issues. We checked the distributor timing, and sure enough it was out. Reset it correctly and she fired right up.
> 
> Good luck!


Yes it's been checked. Ty.

Today I was messing around noticed this. The cam and flywheel marks just were just barely off again. 
So I slipped the belt off, turned the crank clockwise and lined it all up again. Put the belt back on and hand cranked it few rotations to make sure the marks lined up and they did.. tried to start it. Same. So I checked my marks and sure enough, they are off again. I think it's slipping on the crank somehow.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I am being told it could be a problem with the woodruff keys or keyways. Possible that they sheared off.

Anybody else have any experience here?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, all of the keys were good. 














































So we put it all back together with a new belt and proper tension. Still the same. The timing marks stay on now, so we know its timed correctly but just cranks and cracks. Gonna try a new distributor, cap and rotor and if still no worky then I guess pull the head.


----------



## HumbleSlc (Oct 30, 2002)

Is the starter interlock relay thing removed or rewired?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

HumbleSlc said:


> Is the starter interlock relay thing removed or rewired?


What one is that? I have the seat belt one fixed.


----------



## HumbleSlc (Oct 30, 2002)

Remove all of the starter interlock **** from the harness. 










Then run a wire from IIRC F1 to one of the spade connectors on the starter.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I assume all that stuff is mk2 stuff ?? Because I had nothing like that in either of my aba harness'


----------



## HumbleSlc (Oct 30, 2002)

It is all of the starter interlock stuff from a mk3 harness.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

HumbleSlc said:


> It is all of the starter interlock stuff from a mk3 harness.


Yeah, all that is is gone.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I got a whole new engine a few days ago. Gonna try the distributor cap/rotor off it 1st. 

Then if it still won't start, I'll swap in the new one.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

So I tore the original engine that I could never get to run out. Put the new engine in. New clutch, presure plate and bolts. Tranny installed... here are some pics:


































































Still need to hook everything up and try to start it.


----------



## railslave (Jun 23, 2009)

Computer may be bad bro.....worth a shot 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------

